# This is England '86



## Alex_225

Anyone spotted the advert for this? 

Did a bit of searching and it turns out that it's a four part drama set 3 years after the film.

Appears to have all of the original actors from the first movie and most of the main characters as well. 

I'm not one for watching TV series but as a massive fan of the original movie I'm going to be looking out for this. :thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar

I looked at the C4 website last week when I saw the tralier (or ident or whatever it is) for this. I am looking forward to watching it.

TV trivia - before I went self employed, at the company I worked at as a rep, the actress that plays Kelly in this is England/86 worked there as a temp! I knew she looked familiar, but I had no idea until she told me!


----------



## Sian

i wanted to watch this last night but forgot to record it ! (as iv been away) will defo watch it next week though or is it on daily ?


----------



## johnnyguitar

Sh*thouse - did I miss it?
****** I forgot it was on - I will have to watch it on 4OD then.


----------



## Sian

just seen an advert and it says coming soon


----------



## Alex_225

As above, not on just yet so you haven't missed anything.


----------



## Leemack

Looking forward to this.

Bloody advert just says Coming soon so i'll probably miss it lol.


----------



## hotwaxxx

I am a huge fan of the film - absolutely loved it and cannot wait for the series.:thumb:

However, the ad saying 'Coming Soon' has been on for about 4 weeks - its getting a little annoying now.

Off topic - but the third series of Inbetweeners is on very shortly as well. Good times.:lol:


----------



## mastic

5th or 6th of september its on. Loved the film, the kid who played the lead role in the film had never done any acting before. When the film was completed his mother passed away and never got to see it. Very sad indeed, but he acted this film like a seasoned pro for me.


----------



## Alex_225

Very sad story about the lad's mum although he was a fantastic actor! 

Like you say, would never know he'd not acted before. Even if he had he played the character brilliantly.


----------



## mastic

This was his audition tape lol, straight down to earth young lad

http://www.thisisenglandmovie.co.uk/#/thomas/


----------



## Brazo

Bump 10pm tonight channel 4


----------



## Leemack

Cheers Brazo - Yet again i forgot lol


----------



## Buck

Yup! Really looking forward to this....


----------



## Alex_225

Ten minutes to go!  

Only thing on TV I've genuinely wanted to watch other than Top Gear in a bloody long time.


----------



## Grizzle

its cracking in HD


----------



## Elliott19864

Watched the film last night for the third time, love it!

Hope the drama keeps it up.


----------



## Alex_225

Well I really enjoyed the first episode.

I think you'd really have to of watched the film to be familiar with the characters as it kind of assumed you knew them and the story so far.

Had some great laugh out loud moments for me as well as some sad moments as well. 

Also, those muppets on them motorbikes cracked me up.


----------



## Brazo

Yes was really good, as good a sthe film easily imo and more to come


----------



## VIPER

As above - loved the film (watched it again on Monday, just to refresh my memory prior to the series starting last night).

Thought the first episode was great and looking forward to the next 3 :thumb:

Is Combo (Stephen Graham) going to be in this does anyone know, or was his 'flashback' scene at the very start the sum total of his involvement?

Great website - cheers for the link mastic :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225

Yeah Combo is going to be in this one as well mate. Guessing his character appears in the coming episodes though.


----------



## drew 007

Yes i watched it :thumb: as some of it was only filmed 5mins from me


----------



## hotwaxxx

I enjoyed it and it felt very light and comedic in places (I guess it will become darker when Combo returns).

From what I made of the trailer, it looks as though Combo makes his appearance crashing through a window in one of the houses. 

The one noticeable feature is how fat in the face Smelly has become. She looks awful in the series.


----------



## J1ODY A

"The plant has it's own rug!"

Brilliant - I love the 80's


----------



## herbie147

I wasnt impressed with that first episode, I hope the other ones are better...


----------



## Shiny

Dead Man's Shoes on tonight though!


----------



## gatecrasher3

drew 007 said:


> Yes i watched it :thumb: as some of it was only filmed 5mins from me


Whereabouts? In Sheffield?


----------



## VIPER

gatecrasher3 said:


> Whereabouts? In Sheffield?


Yes - Gleadless area I believe, which is where my late Nan used to live, so I know the area pretty well also.


----------



## smyrk

Please can someone tell me who the woman who plas LOLS mum is, the one who took shaun to the hospital in episode 1. she was in one of the soaps i think hollyaoks and it was doin our heads in the other night tyring to work out who it was.


----------



## J1ODY A

smyrk said:


> Please can someone tell me who the woman who plas LOLS mum is, the one who took shaun to the hospital in episode 1. she was in one of the soaps i think hollyaoks and it was doin our heads in the other night tyring to work out who it was.


Katherine Dow Blyton


----------



## smyrk

J1ODY A said:


> Katherine Dow Blyton


thanks for that it was doin ma head in :thumb:


----------



## DNZ 21

I really enjoyed it, little bit slow in places but you have to expect that while they set the story. No doubt things will go crazy when Combo turns up


----------



## STEALTH K3

Got in stored on the HD must watch it soon


----------



## VIPER

Don't forget - 2nd part on in an hour :thumb:


----------



## Defined Reflections

What a great second part,made me laugh so much


----------



## Leemack

That smell bird is not very desirable is she ?? :doublesho


----------



## hotwaxxx

Showshine said:


> That smell bird is not very desirable is she ?? :doublesho


I have to agree.

I like Lol though - very nice.:argie:


----------



## J1ODY A

hotwaxxx said:


> I have to agree.
> 
> *I like Lol though - very nice*.:argie:


No idea why but blonde hair & dark eyebrows also does it for me!


----------



## CK888

Really good:thumb:

Saw Dead Man's Shoes the other night, great film & performance by Paddy Considine!


----------



## JoeNobody

CK888 said:


> Saw Dead Man's Shoes the other night, great film & performance by Paddy Considine!


Great film - dark, but very good. Totally didn't figure it out :thumb:


----------



## VIPER

Viper said:


> Don't forget - 2nd part on in an hour :thumb:


Basically, take exactly what I said last Tuesday as quoted above, only substitute where I typed '2nd' for '3rd'  Oh and it's not an hour as I type, it's just under 4 actually.


----------



## Defined Reflections

Thanks for the reminder i nearly forgot!


----------



## VIPER

I think Combo's going to make an appearance in this episode.


----------



## Alex_225

He did indeed, with hair and a tattoo on his face.

As always it was a very good episode all be it quite a harsh one. The scene at the end with Lol's dad was pretty hard to watch I must admit. 

They manage to make a series/film that makes you laugh out loud one minute and then hit you with some harsh sh!t the next.


----------



## johnnyguitar

I found that quite hard going tbh. Still liking it so far though.


----------



## Leemack

I have to be honest, i think they could have shown the scene with Trev with a little less footage of the actual rape.

Made me a little uncomfortable TBH

Good show though


----------



## Dubbed

Awesome show!! Shauns mum coming down stairs as she heard barking!! Had me laughing very hard!! The end on the other hand was very very dark and very hard to watch!! 

I cant believe next week will be the last in the series!!


----------



## VIPER

Echo what's been said above - that scene was awful to watch and I'll imagine despite the time of airing, Ch.4 will get a fair number of complaints about it.

Anyway, still enjoying it despite that, and as next week's finale says that someone is killed, I wonder who it will be and at who's responsible?


----------



## J1ODY A

I'm loving it... the motorbike gang crack me up!


----------



## Alex_225

J1ODY A said:


> I'm loving it... the motorbike gang crack me up!


Definitely! Some of the stuff the main guy comes out with is hilarious. :lol:


----------



## Defined Reflections

Was realy good again,i reckon combo will murder lol,s dad in the next episode


----------



## Dubbed

Defined Reflections said:


> Was realy good again,i reckon combo will murder lol,s dad in the next episode


Ditto!!! I had the same thought!!


----------



## VIPER

Defined Reflections said:


> Was realy good again,i reckon combo will murder lol,s dad in the next episode


That crossed my mind, but then what's his motive - is the girl known to Combo?

On the other hand the murder could be connected to Woody and Milky, although I don't think Woody has it in him to kill his best mate, even if he found out what he's been up to.


----------



## robj20

Maybe lol will do the killing when she finds out what her dad has done.


----------



## DarrylB

Been watching this - It's epic! Love the motorcycle gang! "I'm here for the ginge!" 

Agree that 'that' scene was hard to watch...just makes you imagine how hard it must be for the victims!


----------



## JoeNobody

Viper said:


> That crossed my mind, but then what's his motive - is the girl known to Combo?


In the film doesn't he tell Lol he loves her? I think they slept together, so motive could be to try to win her over?


----------



## VIPER

JoeNobody said:


> In the film doesn't he tell Lol he loves her? I think they slept together, so motive could be to try to win her over?


Good shout that mate. Could well be.


----------



## JoeNobody

Viper said:


> Good shout that mate. Could well be.


And she told Milky that he'd gone round and had a go at her Dad before, but he come off second best.


----------



## Gruffs

Isn't this more like "A dodgy part of Yorkshire '86".

I can get over the fact that the dude was in Emmerdale. 

I keep expecting Zac to come in a clip him around the ear.


----------



## VIPER

Everywhere's 'dodgy' in Yorkshire mate  :lol:


----------



## Alex_225

JoeNobody said:


> In the film doesn't he tell Lol he loves her? I think they slept together, so motive could be to try to win her over?


Exactly that mate, they had a one nighter, he came out of prison the first time and told her he loved her. Then she rejected him and that was that.

Am certainly looking forward to the final chapter! :thumb:


----------



## JoeNobody

I occurred to me that Milky might do it, but Combo takes the fall to make up for kicking his head in. I haven't watched this week's episode yet, and I'm going to miss next week's too - thank God for Sky+. Might have to borrow some of my brother's Shane Meadows DVDs to fill my evenings when I'm travelling next week :thumb:


----------



## VIPER

Don't forget - last episode tonight @ 10:00 :thumb:

Hope it's a worthy finale.


----------



## CK888

Cheers mate, I can't wait!


----------



## LMX

Best thing by far on the telly! 

Raw, powerful, great actors and well filmed. Can't wait for the last one tonight. It's all gonna kick off!!:devil:


----------



## VIPER

I wonder if it's actually all going to be wrapped up as a definite ending, or left open for a 'This is England '90' or something?


----------



## Dubbed

Viper said:


> I wonder if it's actually all going to be wrapped up as a definite ending, or left open for a 'This is England '90' or something?


I sure hope they leave it open for another series!! It has been an awesome so far!!


----------



## Defined Reflections

Oh yes,im looking forward to tonights episode


----------



## J1ODY A

excellent episode, very well done!

Hope they do more


----------



## Dubbed

Totally agree!! Again some very hard bits to watch, Combo come good in the end though!! Is there Kids on the cards for Shaun and Smell?? lol. Will Woody ever marry Lol??


----------



## VIPER

Didn't quite turn out as I thought it would, but still a good watch. I didn't see that coming with Combo taking the fall for the murder, I figured him for walking in on the attack and taking care of Lol's dad himself, although I suppose that would have been a bit of a predictable plotline.


----------



## robj20

The last ones seemed a bit rushed to me, combos bit anyway, like he was purely in the story just to take the fall would have been better if they dragged his bit out more.


----------



## Alex_225

Same as above for me too. 

I loved the ending and kind of liked the idea that Combo wanted to right some wrongs by taking the blame. Just a shame that everything concluded in about 15 minutes.


----------



## DubbedUP

Hoping that they do a This Is England 92 or something..


----------



## Defined Reflections

DubbedUP said:


> Hoping that they do a This Is England 92 or something..


I think that is a definite,if you look on there facebook page there is a big hint that there will be another one:thumb:


----------

